# Rossin made in Italy all Campagolo 1980’s



## Jon Olson (May 15, 2022)

I bought this at an estate sale with rims and seat stacked on top of the frame for $25. It belonged to a 1984 passed Olympic athlete, it was his personal bicycle.


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2022)

-----

thank you for sharing this find

did you have any queries regarding it?

frame constructed with lug pattern Prugnat 62/d

-----


----------



## Jon Olson (May 15, 2022)

I’m going to keep this bicycle to ride in the Eroica Bicycle ride, I was signed up to ride in Cambria, Ca. before Covid hit. The Rossin fits me like a glove, and is so smooth!


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2022)

-----

pedals appear to be platform pattern but am unable to see them clearly enough for an identification; are they perchance something such as Victory?

---

if hubs are Campag you should be able to get a specific year from the axle locknuts:





---


pulleys appear to have been changed to something with sealed bearings, is that correct?  Bullseye possibly?


---

OT:

is Joe Mama Coffee still going there in Templeton, next to Trader Joe's?

been several year since last passed through


-----


----------



## Jon Olson (May 15, 2022)

I don’t know, I stay around S.L.O., and Avila Beach. Can you date how old this bicycle is by the pattern Prugnat 62/d? I looked it up just now, thanks for the info.






Stay safe,
Jon


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2022)

-----

see revised message above - you posted while i was editing...

---

1984 is slightly late-ish for a cycle to come from the factory kitted with a Nuovo Record road ensemble - not at all impossible but slightly surprising

one possibility to keep in mind is that if frame is 1984 owner may have purchased it new without fittings and built it up with a road ensemble transferred from an earlier machine...

---

the Prugnat 62/d lug pattern quite popular and widely employed.  goes back at least as far as the 1960's; do not know a launch date for it.  its use is of little assistance with dating.

-----


----------



## Jon Olson (May 15, 2022)

Took some pictures of locknuts and bottom bracket. No date? I like the “R” cut out!


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2022)

-----

photos you made are of the crank fixing bolts rather than the hub locknuts

these are undated

-----


----------



## Jon Olson (May 15, 2022)

I’m still learning about the light weight bicycle. The pedals in the picture were a gift from my cousin off his Bianchi that he changed out. Here is a picture of the pedals when I bought the Rossin.






This last picture was in a museum show I did during the Amgen Tour of California.


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2022)

-----

thank you for the information on the pedals

---

another easy spot to read a date is the top of the body on the cycle's rear gear mech

it should be marked with something such as "PAT. 82"

---

from the images provided the very latest fitting worn by the cycle is the saddle pillar.  it may be that if build was accomplished via a fittings transfer from a "donor" machine the pillar on the donor was not of the requisite diameter for the subject frame and the assembler had to cast about for another.

---

the forum has some members with Rossin knowledge who should be along shortly to assist you


-----


----------

